# the break in



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

:smt1099i took my new glock 17 to the range today and fired 200 rds. i had 2 jams in the first five shots. i attribute them to limp wristing though because i changed my grip and locked my wrist better and shot the rest of the 200 rounds without so much as a hiccup. extremely happy with my new gun, couldnt have made a better choice. winchester ammo does run dirty because cleaning it afterwards, the gun seemed really dirty to me even though i dont have anything to compare it too. just wanted to thank everyone for all there help in making my decision to get a glock 17.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a good gun and most guns need a little breakin period.

Yours was shorter than most.


----------

